# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد

## Farhad19

سلام بچه ها من دیپلم تجربی
با معدل کتبی 9 نظام قدیم هست
می تو نم دوباره از رشته خودم دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرم جواب بدید

----------


## Farhad19

UP

----------


## Farhad19

UP

----------


## Farhad19

up

----------

